
The Unbelievable Story of a Facebook Impostor - denzil_correa
http://the-ken.com/the-unbelievable-story-of-a-facebook-impostor/
======
nileshtrivedi
This article requires email address to be able to read, but is well worth it.
Harrowing account of online harassment! Losing reputation and real-life
friends because of something like this is the worst thing I can imagine!

